
Zed Shaw: "My Bear Stearns Employees Need A Job"  - nickb
http://zedshaw.com/blog/index.html?bear
======
anewaccountname
I like Zed's easy_fucking_uninstall for python:

    
    
        easy_install -m $1
        for i in `find /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ -name "$1*"`
        do
          echo "Removing: $i" 
          rm -rf $i
        done
    

Assuming he is using Bash, he forgot some necessary double quotes around $i in
the rm, so yes Zed, apparently it was "so damn hard" that you couldn't get it
right.

~~~
icky
Oh, no!

I wanted to uninstall "foo bar", not "foo" and "bar"! ;)

------
michaelneale
I think that is a cool display of loyalty. Good on him.

How much does working for "an enron" taint you - prefessionally? (not that BS
will necessary turn out to have been like that, but its possible).

~~~
marcus
If it taints anyone it will be their traders and their executives, I doubt
their programming staff will get any bad rep.

------
benreesman
Zed Shaw's page is really cool, so cool in fact that some might consider it
The Best Page In The Universe...

------
alex_c
A good example of why it's never a good idea to burn bridges?

~~~
paulhart
It's classy to look out for your direct reports before yourself - shows good
vibes, more likely to find yourself another manager-y job.

